
Why Universities Must Defend Free Speech - wintercoat
https://www.libertarianism.org/media/free-thoughts/speak-freely-keith-e-whittington
======
mar77i
I followed the debate with Jordan Peterson.

That Queen's University talk with everybody chanting idiocy outside was creepy
stuff. What the serious breakdown of civilization.

